# My Bimmerfest pics



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

If it doesnt work let me know...use test as the user name and password. Enjoy!

Bimmerfest 2003 pics


----------



## Infamous (Apr 1, 2003)

most pics are of an ugly E21 and this blonde..why would we be treated by this horror...EWWWWW...


lol... JK, great pics, what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

HAHAHA, sorry..that camra is my girlfriends, dont know what kind it is.:dunno:


----------

